
Professor solves and explains over 300 Computer Science Exam Problems in a row - ryandougherty
https://youtu.be/kwKj0GYTSag?t=335
======
ColinWright
You (or someone else) seem to be submitting this, and then deleting earlier
submissions. The guidelines[0] specifically ask you not to do this:

> _Please don 't delete and repost. Deletion is for things that shouldn't have
> been submitted in the first place._

Aside from that, you seem to submit these "Professor solves a million problems
all at once" type links ... is there a reason for so many submissions?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

